# UK Expat's In Spain Documentary Film



## mclauchlan (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I moved over to Spain 4 years ago just near to Fortuna and in the early part of 2013 I’m making a 30 minute documentary on expats living in Spain.

My general question is do the members on this forum think that a documentary about UK expats living in Spain be good to watch? And what kind of content would you want to see?

Any thoughts and suggestion would be well recieved.

Many thanks

John


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mclauchlan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I moved over to Spain 4 years ago just near to Fortuna and in the early part of 2013 I’m making a 30 minute documentary on expats living in Spain.
> 
> ...


Better be quick as we won't be able to watch it without giant dishes. !


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I always watch documentary about people living in other countries, they are generally very interesting, it is like a version of Españoles en el Mundo, about spanish people living in other countries, although they are mostly showing those people living the grand life, the ones that are rich and everything is perfect, when I am sure they are lots of expats that are having a really bad time. 

I think your program should show both things, good and bad. Spain is not all sun and beach. 

Surely if you show expats in Benidorm, they will be probably in bars right on the beach drinking beer at 10 am... very different to the expats living inland in a small village somewhere in Spain, surroundered by spanish people, that can tell you a very different thing about Spain.

Destino España used to be one of my favourite programs in Spain, about expats living in Spain from all over the world.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Programmes about ExPats seem nearly always to look at the seedier side of life, depicting us as a bunch of drunken slobs only here for the beer etc. It would be nice to see a far more balanced approach since those kinds of ExPat are surely a minority whilst most of us simply get on with life.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would be totally disinterested in watching any programme about British immigrants in Spain - note immigrants not expats.

What, I wonder, would be the point of such a documentary? What would the focus be?

Since immigrants in Spain like most of the human race have a myriad of different tastes, hobbies, pastimes, lifestyles you'd need a full-length feature film to be able to present something resembling a true picture.

I think to make such a film remotely interesting -after all, there's been no shortage of similar programmes on tv in the past few years - you'd have to focus on one particular aspect of immigrant life here. 

Personally, I don't consider myself or the Brit immigrants I know to be of sufficient interest to the average tv viewer ....We don't do much we didn't do in the UK really. Just do it with a tan....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like to see a realistic look, NOT Brits hanging around bars, or just sitting by pools enjoying their lives and talking about the so called "relaxed lifestyle", but how they found work, how they deal with the bureaucracy, the winters, how they conduct their day to day lives, shopping, cleaning, school runs, budget their finances, broken down cars, household appliances.... and of course it would need to address the crisis in Spain!!!

The *REAL* stuff

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I would like to see a realistic look, NOT Brits hanging around bars, or just sitting by pools enjoying their lives and talking about the so called "relaxed lifestyle", but how they found work, how they deal with the bureaucracy, the winters, how they conduct their day to day lives, shopping, cleaning, school runs, budget their finances, broken down cars, household appliances.... and of course it would need to address the crisis in Spain!!!
> 
> The *REAL* stuff
> 
> Jo xxx


But the former is the REAL stuff - Brits hanging around bars, or just sitting by pools moaning about their lives and talking about the so called "relaxed lifestyle", but how they never found work, how they can't cope with the bl**dy bureaucracy, the winters when half the bars and the chippy are shut, how they conduct their day to day lives, shopping, cleaning, school runs, budget their finances, have to mend their own broken down cars, household appliances, because they can't find a reliable repairer who speaks English. And how all the d*mned Spaniards speak Spanish when they must have learnt English at school. As for the so-called crisis in Spain, what about *their* crisis living in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> But the former is the REAL stuff - Brits hanging around bars, or just sitting by pools moaning about their lives and talking about the so called "relaxed lifestyle", but how they never found work, how they can't cope with the bl**dy bureaucracy, the winters when half the bars and the chippy are shut, how they conduct their day to day lives, shopping, cleaning, school runs, budget their finances, have to mend their own broken down cars, household appliances, because they can't find a reliable repairer who speaks English. And how all the d*mned Spaniards speak Spanish when they must have learnt English at school. As for the so-called crisis in Spain, what about *their* crisis living in Spain?


 hhhmm, thats not how it was for me, nor was it for those I met. I think that stereotype of "brits abroad" is an old fashioned idea that doesnt really exist anymore. I lived in Benalmadena for a while and thats a typical Brit enclave. Yes there were a lot of Brits, but they were happy, altho most were concerned for their future. For example, there were British quiz nites in British bars, but time has kinda diluted this stuff down now and there were lots of Spanish who would go to improve their english. Our local fish n chip shop was run by a spanish couple, our local tapas bar was run by an Argentinian.... 

Jo xxx


----------

